# hello introducing myself



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

thought id finally introduce myself im dawn and im 28 im from irvine in ayrshire.  my hubby and i both have problems and r on the waiting list for icsi in glasgow. our doctors are not very good at keeping us informed so not sure where abouts we are at but have had a letter asking us to go and see our gp as he has recieved a letter from dr baird.  it doesnt say why so my mind is going into hyperdrive wondering.  both our parents have told us we have to try for a girl as all they have are boys.  i also had a dream the night before i got the letter that i had taken our new born girl called katie to visit my mum so im hoping it was a sign of good things to come and this letter is the start of the treatment.

i have two german shepherds memphis and maverick and together with my hubby its like i have three kids already lol.  i was struck down with a bad virus 3 yrs ago and as a result i have now been diagnosed with a dissasociative neurological dissorder and at present am wheelchair bound and in lots of pain but im working hard to gain the use of my legs back and can wiggle my big toe.  

im very creative and enjoy writing and card making and making dollhouses.

anything else u want to know just ask it is very hard to offend me swo plz ask away. 

nice to meet u all


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello dragonlady  

Just wanted to welcome you! 

Hope you get to start treatment soon - have blown you some bubbles for good luck! 

DeeDee x


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Dragonlady 

 and 

Fertility Friends is such a great place, which offers a world of support, help & advice at the touch of a button, you will soon get the hang of it and find some fantastic friends on here  One of the Moderators will be along shortly to point you in the direction of some useful boards for you, such as regional boards to chat to people near you or at the same clinic. There are also general boards and places to discuss hobbies which you might find useful too 

I hope you get some answers when you meet with your GP and that your appointment at Glasgow is not far away.

Wishing you loads of luck

Felicity Wishes  &


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Dragonlady!

Welcome to the world of FF and thanks for the introduction.  You seem to have such a positive attitude and I'm sure that goes a long way for anyone about to embark on any kind of fertility treatment.  

I've been tracking the diary of a friend on the site who's had ICSI treatment and just got a BFP so this is a great site for hope and support.  I'm currently on my 3rd and final IUI and am on the dreaded 2 week wait!!!    I'm keeping a diary on the IUI pages which is really helpful and helps me to compare one cycle with the next.

I'll keep everything crossed that your dream is a sign of great things to come.  

Good luck on your journey.  

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello Dragonlady and welcome to Fertility Friends 

The initial stages do keep us all hanging on and wondering what is going on while all the letters are sent between clinics and surgerys but it's all just part of the process. The good news is that things are moving and you are on the start of your journey  I'm sorry to read about your dissasociative neurological dissorder and the pain that's associated but you sound very positive and upbeat and have lots of great hobbies.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area. Definitely check out the hobby area as it's great to be able to chat to people with similar interests and get tips and ideas 

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a 4 newbie chat sessions in the chat room every week on (*Wednesday*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Dawn

Welcome to FF. it is a great place for lots of support. Sorry to hear about your disorder but you sound like a very determined lady and i know that a small step like toe wiggling is a great move in the right direction and you will soon be ready to chase around after a little toddler  

I have recently had an op for severe edo and ended up having a bowel resection amongst other stuff. Have been left with some 'medical issues' which need resolving and am taking each day as it comes. a few days a go i made a small breakthrough and you would think i had just got to the moon the way i screamed with excitement. 

Any how, best of luck with everything. I wish you every success with each part of your journey 

take care

Love shrimper xx


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

it is exciting i keep showing everyone that i can wiggle my toe how sad am i hehehehehe  then my hubby replies look i kick my leg.  silly sod lol

im hoping that i can get an appointment tomorrow with gp to find out what is going up with this letter from dr baird. i hope it is to start treatment but knowing my luck i dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## towny22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi welcome to f f website its got so much info on here im fairly new,well done for postive vibe keep wiggling toe thats fab.

Im fighting my way back to better shape re weigth loss,have Rheumatoid discease auto immune dh has cmt(charcot marie tooth).

life is for the taking.
we having 1 st tests done then once results back referral to kac unit,london.

all best with gp appointment  bubbles for luck towny22


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

off to gp today at 10.20 to find out abot the letter so fingers crossed it is possitive and things r to be getting started


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

well back from gp now and i wish i never went it was a bad letter i was trying so hard not to cry.  basically the fertility dr has concerns and thinks we wud make unfit parents and put a child in harms way.  because my hubby had some fits yrs ago and i am unwell we wud not be able to care for a child. so we dont even know if we r on the waiting list or not now. i really feel angry and want to slap the fertility dr with a spiky baseball bat. so gp is going to write to him and find out if we r on the list or not.


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant believe this, it seems so unfair to you. Well done for not crying, i would have been bawling.

I  am sure your gp will be able to resolve this for you and you may also be able to get a second opinion elsewhere?

It makes me so mad when i hear things like this. they wouldnt stop you having children if you could conceive naturally so what right do they have to pass judgement now. And is he qualified to make such a decision. I am sorry to rant and should be supporting you rather than moaning. my DH has a life threatening condition and it scares the hell out of me that at some point we might be told the same as you. 

Anyway, please be strong. this is not the end of the road by a long shot and is almost certainly just a small blip on your journey to becoming parents. I am sure your gp can resolve the issue otherwise they wouldnt try to write on your behalf and wouldnt have made the suggestion. this also makes me think that your gp is very supportive and will help you. maybe you could also write?

In the meantime am sending lots of   and   you get everything you wish for.

lots of love xx


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

finally we r now on the ivf waiting list yipppeeeeeeeeee the secratary called to let me know she was faxing thru our referal so at last some progress.

i tested yesturday but got a BFN so things r not too happy here just now.


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Good luck with the forthcoming tx!

DeeDee x


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like you wont need your spiky baseball bat after all   . I am so pleased you got your referral. Sorry to hear about your BFN but stay positive.  

Good luck with your tx xx


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanx.  well my friend took a look at the test and there is a very faint line in the positive window so im going to test again in a week just to make sure.


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Fingers crossed then


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

ok im even more confused why cant things be simple.  i did the other test thismorning and the big pink line poped up saying test is working in the test window and in the result window there was two faint horizontal lines and a very pink vertical line but the pink line was not in the window instead it was closer to the bit u pee on and can only be seen if u tilt the test and look in.  does this mean it is a positive result or that the test wasnt working right.  the test window one was more to the left than to the midle of the window too so im wondering if the indicator wasnt lined up right. please help im so confused.


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh hun no wonder you are confused!!! I would be very tempted to do another test, maybe a digital one would be better then there is no confusions it either says PREGNANT or NOT PREGNANT and you cannot get mixed up lines etc....

It does look positive hun you are getting lines, but I think I would feel the same as you and need to know for defininate, could DH go out and buy a digital one or take you to the chemist?

Good Luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

bank holiday monday the chemists r shut and the digital ones r so expensive.  i think we r going out again today so i will keep an eye out for a shop that sells them and retest tomorrow but it is going to be bugging me all day lol


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any of the supermarkets sell them most are open from 10-6 at least today, good luck  
if you cant wait till the morning wee, just try not to go for approx 3-4 hours and then test the concentration should be good in the wee then      

Kate


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Kate - you got in just as I was going to say the same    most of the supermarkets are open today and even some of the smaller shops are too, I know what you mean by the digital ones being more expensive, but some places have them on cheaper.  Like Kate says if your wee is concentrated it should be fine to test again today.

Good Luck hun xxxxxx    xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

im going to get some more tests today but diff ones to what i got b4 i hope these will work better.  i just wish i cud find out if it a positive result just off center.
by the calculation thing if i am i wud be 4w3d so i think it shud show up by now


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

yes should be fine, i used sainsbury's own brand i think it was only about £4 for 2 tests - mind you didn't stop me going and buying 3 others just to check   

best of luck

kate


----------

